# Mobile valeting



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

So im starting out with a mobile company I have all the products at moment and gear i need and it has been going rather slow at the moment so my plans are changing.

Si have been using our mk1 fiat punto 60 5 door, I had planed to get a corsa b 93-00 plate 3 door and take out the seats and use that for now

As I'm just starting out i only carry 80L's 

What do you guys think to drum up some more customs and get the business running along. 

Thanks Dan


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Theres been loads of threads on this try doing a search.

Good luck with the venture. :thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

The Internet and Word of Mouth will be your best sources of new business. Don't bother with paid ads on Yell.com or Yell 24/7 IMO. Yell book is OK (ish) but a small ad or even a free listing is all you really need (if you must).

Flyers can get work but you'll need to put out 1000's. There's not a fixed conversion rate on these so you might put out 100 and get 10 customers or 9000 and get 1 customer. You can leave flyers in local businesses if they are happy. Or put them in corner shops for a small weekly/monthly fee.

Local newspapers ads can also be effective (slightly better than Yell book IMO).

Have some business cards at hand to give out to people you meet, and any of your customers.

All of the above are good for targeting private customers. If you want regular/well paid work then you should look into getting a regular pitch at local businesses. You'll need to contact their facilities managers to arrange this. Generally a bi-weekly visit, £20ish mini valets and companies with 50+ employees are the key to success with this.

Also don't waste your time with cheap jobs (apart from above where you will be doing on average 10+ per time). Otherwise you will be competing with the 'hand wash' places. Aim to market your services as professional, high standard cleaning.

Forgot to say, business cards for existing customers is good as above, but also leave them something useful, for example a small bottle of interior fragrance with your details on. You can either get these made up yourself or make your own (observe any rules of law if bottling your own). Give one to their neighbours as well. That way they your customer will have your details to hand and their neighbours will no doubt appreciate the free gift.


----------

